# Lyft just gave me a badge ????



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just got an email from Lyft saying I earned a badge.
No money just a badge.
This is probably the dumbest thing I have ever experienced.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just got an email from Lyft saying I earned a badge.
> No money just a badge.
> This is probably the dumbest thing I have ever experienced.


Will your next post indicate that your weekly settlement is short by $3.00? You know, Lyft never indicated that the badge was free... &#129315;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just got an email from Lyft saying I earned a badge.
> No money just a badge.
> This is probably the dumbest thing I have ever experienced.


Be sure and put that on your resume when you go job hunting in a few weeks because they deactivated you for asking a pax to put on a mask.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Lyft badges are known to be of good value at grocery stores. :thumbup:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Cub Scout.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> This is probably the dumbest thing I have ever experienced.


the second being when you signed up for Lyft and they onboarded you? &#129488;


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just got an email from Lyft saying I earned a badge.
> No money just a badge.
> This is probably the dumbest thing I have ever experienced.


Or earned!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just got an email from Lyft saying I earned a badge.
> No money just a badge.
> This is probably the dumbest thing I have ever experienced.


Are they compatible with Uber badges ?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

You are just a ball in the Lyft pinball machine.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Are they compatible with Uber badges ?


Yes, are they? Wanna' trade? Please!!!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Are they compatible with Uber badges ?


LOL yes I think they are in that they both have the same value and or worth


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Don't keep us in suspense --- what was the badge for??


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Or earned!


There used to be a show called truth or consequences with Bob Barker.
He used to have games where contestants won points that had no value.
Bob is still alive in his 90



Illini said:


> Don't keep us in suspense --- what was the badge for??


Let me go check it out and put the result on this forum.
Hold your breath everyone !


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Illini said:


> Don't keep us in suspense --- what was the badge for??


Just speculating... best BJ given to LYFT corporate by a driver? &#129300;&#129315;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> There used to be a show called truth or consequences with Bob Barker.
> He used to have games where contestants won points that had no value.
> Bob is still alive in his 90
> 
> ...


The badge is one year driving.
It's a birthday cake with 1 candle on it.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> The badge is one year driving.
> It's a birthday cake with 1 candle on it.





SinTaxERROR said:


> Just speculating... best BJ given to LYFT corporate by a driver? &#129300;&#129315;


So I was right... &#128514;&#129315;


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Illini said:


> Don't keep us in suspense --- what was the badge for??


Staring at passengers in the mirror so often and intently that five people opted to sneak out at red lights. The next badge is at ten.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UberHammer said:


> You are just a ball in the Lyft pinball machine.


Therein lies the problem... just one ball... lmao


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Staring at passengers in the mirror so often and intently that five people opted to sneak out at red lights. The next badge is at ten.





TomTheAnt said:


> Lyft badges are known to be of good value at grocery stores. :thumbup:


With that badge and 3 bucks I can get a medium coffee at DD 
Without badge 3 bucks


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> With that badge and 3 bucks I can get a medium coffee at DD
> Without badge 3 bucks


My local DD never gives me any napkins... even though I go there every single day...

Time to flash my ride share badges and show them I mean business next time... &#128514;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I nominate this as the Best Thread to Date in 2021.

God help us.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I got one too.


----------



## Goop (Jan 21, 2021)

I collect badges. What should I do to get a badge?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Goop said:


> I collect badges. What should I do to get a badge?


Uh oh.

I'm getting a cold beer and some chips and I will just observe from here.

Ok.
Ready? Set? GO!


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

You must learn to translate do-gooder millennial Lyft speak:

When they say something is good for the community, they mean their investor community.

When they say demand is high, they mean they demand you drive harder because they haven't quite made their quarterly bonus yet.

And when they say they give you a badge,

they really mean you are getting the shaft.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Goop said:


> I collect badges. What should I do to get a badge?


Work for one year



Lil'Lyftie said:


> You must learn to translate do-gooder millennial Lyft speak:
> 
> When they say something is good for the community, they mean their investor community.
> 
> ...


Agree


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> There used to be a show called truth or consequences with Bob Barker.
> He used to have games where contestants won points that had no value.
> Bob is still alive in his 90
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I thought for sure Bob Barker was older than Betty White and had already passed away. Had to google him, he's actually 3 years younger than her and still around.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Hmmm, I thought for sure Bob Barker was older than Betty White and had already passed away. Had to google him, he's actually 3 years younger than her and still around.


Yes he is. Before he did the price is right he had a very low budget game show truth or consequences. He is an animal activist and played college basketball at Stamford.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Keep the badges in a safe place. Later, after you’ve earned your Lyft jacket you can paste them on!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Keep the badges in a safe place. Later, after you've earned your Lyft jacket you can paste them on!


Can't wait lol


----------

